# Darwin



## Komputerhead

Can we create a Darwin group please?


----------



## ZenUber

Sorry you can't create one, you have to let it evolve on its own.


----------



## hello_melbs

Uber busy in Darwin?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

@Komputerhead, please see https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ for details of how to add a new city. Note that you will need at least three active users in Darwin before it can be added.

The reason Hobart doesn't have its own subforum is that it hasn't been able to meet the requirement of having at least three active users.


----------



## Shoogster

Hi.
I am an Uber driver in Darwin and would love to participate in a Darwin group



hello_melbs said:


> Uber busy in Darwin?


Not at all, I think that for a small city there is already too many drivers, logged on at 07:00 today gave up at 13:00 due to only 3 fares and $42.00 made in six hours.
So, by the time I pay GST and PAYG taxes and petrol I made just over $4.75 per hour. Mmmm!!
Yesterday - $75 for a full day before taxes and fuel.
It was good awhile ago, but as I mentioned small city, small demand and too many drivers now.
Uber should cap the amount of driver per capita ratio - Ha as if that would ever happen.
On an upnote, pickups at the airport will soon commence so that will be an improvement.


----------



## BuckleUp

Shoogster said:


> So, by the time I pay GST and PAYG taxes and petrol I made just over $4.75 per hour. Mmmm!!


Congratulations. You earn in 2 hours the average wage of an Indian in a day. Keep pushing that envelope....sky's the limit.


----------



## Vegeta09

Jack Malarkey said:


> @Komputerhead, please see https://uberpeople.net/threads/adding-a-city-to-the-world-forums.54770/ for details of how to add a new city. Note that you will need at least three active users in Darwin before it can be added.
> 
> The reason Hobart doesn't have its own subforum is that it hasn't been able to meet the requirement of having at least three active users.


How many active users on here from Canberra, besides yourself?

Out of all the Australian cities, the Canberra sub forum is definitely the least active.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Vegeta09 said:


> How many active users on here from Canberra, besides yourself?
> 
> Out of all the Australian cities, the Canberra sub forum is definitely the least active.


At the time the Canberra subforum was established, it had quite a few active members.

I'm clearly the only active member now but others pop up briefly from time to time.

I have helped establish several ways for Canberra drivers to keep in touch. These have been very successful.

My only regret is that these alternative 'forums' have been at the expense of the Canberra subforum despite my efforts.

Fortunately, they don't seem to remove subforum status once granted. I hope that doesn't change given my very active participation in the Canberra subforum.

The fact that a city like Canberra with a population of 400,000 struggles to maintain several active members suggests that even smaller cities like Darwin (population of 150,000) and Hobart (225,000) would also struggle.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Vegeta09 said:


> How many active users on here from Canberra, besides yourself?
> 
> Out of all the Australian cities, the Canberra sub forum is definitely the least active.


It may be the least active, but I would say without a shadow of a doubt, it contains the most accurate information, the greatest actual outreach to other local drivers, the most polished research and probably the most sensible posts of the entire global forum.

And l think it would be fair to say that 99% of that positive outcome is due to Jack's efforts.

.


----------



## Shoogster

Komputerhead said:


> Can we create a Darwin group please?


Hi.
Just followed 
*Jack Malarkey*
link, so 2 more people and we have a forum



Jack Malarkey said:


> At the time the Canberra subforum was established, it had quite a few active members.
> 
> I'm clearly the only active member now but others pop up briefly from time to time.
> 
> I have helped establish several ways for Canberra drivers to keep in touch. These have been very successful.
> 
> My only regret is that these alternative 'forums' have been at the expense of the Canberra subforum despite my efforts.
> 
> Fortunately, they don't seem to remove subforum status once granted. I hope that doesn't change given my very active participation in the Canberra subforum.
> 
> The fact that a city like Canberra with a population of 400,000 struggles to maintain several active members suggests that even smaller cities like Darwin (population of 150,000) and Hobart (225,000) would also struggle.


Correct and a 150,000 for Darwin is more like 144,000.

Also I now know that taxi drivers have also registered as Uber drivers and are manipulating the system.
Let me run you through my analyses of my conclusion.
What first alerted me to this was passengers commenting on how they called Uber and the trip was cancelled, a taxi was miraculously just there and was the best option.
The last two days I have parked in the CBD and switched off my Drivers app for a short while. 
Looked at what Ubers were available close by and walked past the drivers positions (have to realise that this is a city, but really a small town, so given that information, not too many cars parked)
Lo and behold taxis were parked at the location of Uber cars.
So, what I am suggesting is that the taxi drivers also have Uber status, when they are driving taxis, take the call then cancel the Uber and park at the destination in their taxi, hopefully pick up the fare.
I am also hearing from a few riders that they are now receiving cancellation fees because the drivers can not find them in 5 minutes and cancel the trip.
Wow, Darwin is the size of a goldfish bowl it is not possible to not locate a pickup.
Is this happening elsewhere?


----------



## Hugh G

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Just followed
> *Jack Malarkey*
> link, so 2 more people and we have a forum
> 
> 
> Correct and a 150,000 for Darwin is more like 144,000.
> 
> Also I now know that taxi drivers have also registered as Uber drivers and are manipulating the system.
> Let me run you through my analyses of my conclusion.
> What first alerted me to this was passengers commenting on how they called Uber and the trip was cancelled, a taxi was miraculously just there and was the best option.
> The last two days I have parked in the CBD and switched off my Drivers app for a short while.
> Looked at what Ubers were available close by and walked past the drivers positions (have to realise that this is a city, but really a small town, so given that information, not too many cars parked)
> Lo and behold taxis were parked at the location of Uber cars.
> So, what I am suggesting is that the taxi drivers also have Uber status, when they are driving taxis, take the call then cancel the Uber and park at the destination in their taxi, hopefully pick up the fare.
> I am also hearing from a few riders that they are now receiving cancellation fees because the drivers can not find them in 5 minutes and cancel the trip.
> Wow, Darwin is the size of a goldfish bowl it is not possible to not locate a pickup.
> Is this happening elsewhere?


Sounds familiar, noticed a similar pattern here on the Sunshine Coast a while back.

see: *Sunshine Coast Airport - It's just not Cricket !*


----------



## WestSydGuy

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Just followed
> *Jack Malarkey*
> link, so 2 more people and we have a forum
> 
> 
> Correct and a 150,000 for Darwin is more like 144,000.
> 
> Also I now know that taxi drivers have also registered as Uber drivers and are manipulating the system.
> Let me run you through my analyses of my conclusion.
> What first alerted me to this was passengers commenting on how they called Uber and the trip was cancelled, a taxi was miraculously just there and was the best option.
> The last two days I have parked in the CBD and switched off my Drivers app for a short while.
> Looked at what Ubers were available close by and walked past the drivers positions (have to realise that this is a city, but really a small town, so given that information, not too many cars parked)
> Lo and behold taxis were parked at the location of Uber cars.
> So, what I am suggesting is that the taxi drivers also have Uber status, when they are driving taxis, take the call then cancel the Uber and park at the destination in their taxi, hopefully pick up the fare.
> I am also hearing from a few riders that they are now receiving cancellation fees because the drivers can not find them in 5 minutes and cancel the trip.
> Wow, Darwin is the size of a goldfish bowl it is not possible to not locate a pickup.
> Is this happening elsewhere?


Advise the riders to go into help for that trip, and select app problem, instant credit for that cancel fee. In Melbourne some drivers have made collecting cancel fees an art based on the media coverage.


----------



## Krusty

Jack Malarkey said:


> The fact that a city like Canberra with a population of 400,000 struggles to maintain several active members suggests that even smaller cities like Darwin (population of 150,000) and Hobart (225,000) would also struggle.


Most uber drivers caint reed nor rite.


----------



## BuckleUp

Who is John Galt? said:


> It may be the least active, but I would say without a shadow of a doubt, it contains the most accurate information, the greatest actual outreach to other local drivers, the most polished research and probably the most sensible posts of the entire global forum.
> 
> And l think it would be fair to say that 99% of that positive outcome is due to Jack's efforts.
> 
> .


Have to second that my depreciation challenged friend. 
Another factor for the heaps of useful information of the Canberra forum, is the total lack of milf erotica from you know who. Shows what's possible when a forum keeps on track.


----------



## ST DYMPHNA son

BuckleUp said:


> Have to second that my depreciation challenged friend.
> Another factor for the heaps of useful information of the Canberra forum, is the total lack of milf erotica from you know who. Shows what's possible when a forum keeps on track.


...have you ever came across definition of a "Hypocrite" ???...:wink:,Buckie,Buckie,what would we do without you???...


----------



## jb999

Another Darwin user here if it helps creating a darwin group.


----------



## tohunt4me

ZenUber said:


> Sorry you can't create one, you have to let it evolve on its own.


Non " Creationist " ?



BuckleUp said:


> Have to second that my depreciation challenged friend.
> Another factor for the heaps of useful information of the Canberra forum, is the total lack of milf erotica from you know who. Shows what's possible when a forum keeps on track.


" Evolution".


----------



## Who is John Galt?

tohunt4me said:


> Non " Creationist " ?
> 
> 
> " Evolution".


Yeah, Baby! :smiles:
And to think she used to be a mermaid!
.


----------



## Vegeta09

I feel, that Darwin and Hobart forums are necessary, given NT and TAS are the only states/territories not represented on the forum.

Also, would it be possible for a Geelong forum? Given it's a separate city, to Melbourne.


----------



## WestSydGuy

Vegeta09 said:


> I feel, that Darwin and Hobart forums are necessary, given NT and TAS are the only states/territories not represented on the forum.
> 
> Also, would it be possible for a Geelong forum? Given it's a separate city, to Melbourne.


If there are 3 active users, yes. See above post from @Jack Malarkey

I'd say Woolongong and Newcastle are worthy also, just need 3 actives users for each one.


----------



## Vegeta09

WestSydGuy said:


> If there are 3 active users, yes. See above post from @Jack Malarkey
> 
> I'd say Woolongong and Newcastle are worthy also, just need 3 actives users for each one.


To be honest, I'm surprised that Newcastle doesn't already have a sub forum, I know there are few active Newcastle drivers posting on the Sydney forum.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Vegeta09 said:


> I feel, that Darwin and Hobart forums are necessary, given NT and TAS are the only states/territories not represented on the forum.
> 
> Also, would it be possible for a Geelong forum? Given it's a separate city, to Melbourne.


@Vegeta09, I see that you have taken the first required step of making a post in the World forum under the heading of Darwin: https://uberpeople.net/threads/darwin.321575/.

But the second requirement is that there be at least three ACTIVE members from the relevant city contributing posts.

It looks to me as though there are currently four members from Darwin: (1) you; (2) @Komputerhead; (3) @Shoogster; and (4) @jb999.

Yet you are the only member from Darwin currently recognised as an 'active member'. The other three are still designated as a 'new member'.

So the other three need to get active and make posts and otherwise participate so that they too are designated as 'active members'.

I don't know how many posts someone has to make before moving from 'new member' to 'active member'.

You also mentioned Hobart. As far as I can tell, there are two Hobart members: (1) @Voigtstr; and (2) @Tasweb. Neither of those two members is designated as active.

Moreover, Voigtstr was 'last seen' on 8 May 2018 and Tasweb was 'last seen' on 6 August 2018.

Regarding smaller cities such as Geelong and Newcastle being separately listed, I have previously seen advice from moderators that all cities in a given state or territory are treated as coming within the forum of the relevant capital city.

All the best in getting a forum for Darwin. If you don't manage to bring it off, I wonder if a possible approach would be to redesignate the Canberra forum as the 'Canberra, Darwin & Hobart' forum.

This would be contrary to the current approach but things can surely be done for the first time.

If something like this appealed to you, I'd be happy to help with approaching the moderators and asking whether this might be done. A preliminary step would be to consult with other Canberra members to give them the opportunity to raise any concerns.


----------



## Komputerhead

We have a whole group of people on Facebook in Darwin I want to invite to the group. There are lots of Uber Drivers in Darwin


----------



## Vegeta09

Komputerhead said:


> We have a whole group of people on Facebook in Darwin I want to invite to the group. There are lots of Uber Drivers in Darwin


Get them to sign up here and post, and once there are three or more active members, the admin can make a Darwin sub forum.


----------



## WestSydGuy

UberEats now in Darwin!

https://amp.ntnews.com.au/lifestyle...e/news-story/528e885965170f3a9b740b4ca4bd6035


----------



## Board

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Just followed
> *Jack Malarkey*
> link, so 2 more people and we have a forum
> 
> 
> Correct and a 150,000 for Darwin is more like 144,000.
> 
> Also I now know that taxi drivers have also registered as Uber drivers and are manipulating the system.
> Let me run you through my analyses of my conclusion.
> What first alerted me to this was passengers commenting on how they called Uber and the trip was cancelled, a taxi was miraculously just there and was the best option.
> The last two days I have parked in the CBD and switched off my Drivers app for a short while.
> Looked at what Ubers were available close by and walked past the drivers positions (have to realise that this is a city, but really a small town, so given that information, not too many cars parked)
> Lo and behold taxis were parked at the location of Uber cars.
> So, what I am suggesting is that the taxi drivers also have Uber status, when they are driving taxis, take the call then cancel the Uber and park at the destination in their taxi, hopefully pick up the fare.
> I am also hearing from a few riders that they are now receiving cancellation fees because the drivers can not find them in 5 minutes and cancel the trip.
> Wow, Darwin is the size of a goldfish bowl it is not possible to not locate a pickup.
> Is this happening elsewhere?


Not happening on Uber here, but on Ola yes. A customer and I picked him up on Uber.
But he did mention an Ola request for a laugh. I was told they where watching the car arrive and b4 the corner it cancelled. A taxi rocked up nxt to them, ask if they wanted a lift. He replied, piss of your the same person as my Ola driver I just ordered, you look the same.
You won't make money Uber driving in Darwin full stop. To small


----------



## Shoogster

I have communicated with other drivers in Darwin while waiting at the airport queue, alas to no avail, drivers not interested at all.
Maybe one day!



WestSydGuy said:


> UberEats now in Darwin!
> 
> https://amp.ntnews.com.au/lifestyle...e/news-story/528e885965170f3a9b740b4ca4bd6035


Uber eats was sprung upon the drivers with little or no communication from Uber, learnt more from the media.
It was launched before we were even told we need a specific carry bag, nobody was aware and we all had to order the bags online which do not arrive until Thursday.


----------



## Shoogster

Hi.
Darwin Uber driving is now doomed with the exponential influx of Uber drivers looking for the low skilled visa status to attract people to regional areas.
Apparently, Darwin now has over 700 Uber drivers and rapidly rising due to people seeking permanent residency in Australia.
The population in the Darwin Uber zone is about 70,000 and only stretches 26.7 km, so say $30 is about the maximum fare.
$70 - $80 per 8 hour shift has become the norm now.
Last week I averaged out my weekly income versus hours driving and came up with $15.79 per hour before expenses.
Kerry Packer step aside.



Shoogster said:


> I have communicated with other drivers in Darwin while waiting at the airport queue, alas to no avail, drivers not interested at all.
> Maybe one day!
> 
> 
> Uber eats was sprung upon the drivers with little or no communication from Uber, learnt more from the media.
> It was launched before we were even told we need a specific carry bag, nobody was aware and we all had to order the bags online which do not arrive until Thursday.


Uber Eats has been dominated with working backpackers on pushbikes as Darwin CBD is small, Go Fritz and Helga!!


----------



## Komputerhead

Pack of racist Australians


----------



## Shoogster

Komputerhead said:


> Pack of racist Australians


A joke Kommputerhead, OMG your a sensitive one, and how do you know I am Austalian? As I am not!


----------



## Sandhills

Is Darwin part of Australia?


----------



## TopEndDriver

Another vote for a Darwin sub ...



Sandhills said:


> Is Darwin part of Australia?


Surprisingly yes, not that you would know it when Sunrise/Today do one of those 'Around the country' stories


----------



## Sandhills

So very true Perth and Darwin should secede and become... Derth


----------



## Board

Komputerhead said:


> Pack of racist Australians


WTF? Tell that to someone's family line that's been here more than 40k yrs.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ZenUber said:


> Sorry you can't create one, you have to let it evolve on its own.


What about genetic engineering?


----------



## Sandhills

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Darwin Uber driving is now doomed with the exponential influx of Uber drivers looking for the low skilled visa status to attract people to regional areas.
> Apparently, Darwin now has over 700 Uber drivers and rapidly rising due to people seeking permanent residency in Australia.
> The population in the Darwin Uber zone is about 70,000 and only stretches 26.7 km, so say $30 is about the maximum fare.
> $70 - $80 per 8 hour shift has become the norm now.
> Last week I averaged out my weekly income versus hours driving and came up with $15.79 per hour before expenses.
> Kerry Packer step aside.
> 
> 
> Uber Eats has been dominated with working backpackers on pushbikes as Darwin CBD is small, Go Fritz and Helga!!


A microcosm of where the gig economy is heading.

The gig economy is fundamentally flawed and needs regulation, either caps or minimum per hour rates.

The operators and pax win by flooding the market with supply as Thomas used to call drivers.

Yet the drivers bear all costs and risks.

Uber appears to be successful by flooding a new market with cash it obtained from other suckers artificially lowering the cost of the fare and raising the earnings for the drivers.

However as time goes on driver returns dwindle as uber encourages an excess supply of drivers and other entrants also follow the pump prime model to attract even more drivers.

Uber loves this as it can then increase demand by offering ridiculous short fares and a even lower cost option via pool.

Being zero sum the drivers lose while uber and pax win at their expense.

The danger is in creating a permanent unskilled underclass stuck in the gig economy and degrading their skills and becoming unemployable.

That ultimately shrinks the middle class as the profits extracted from the drivers trickle up ( not down the trickle down theory of economics was disproved) to the already wealthy who go off and create another gig economy startup.

If you want to see an example of a rich country with a huge distortion between the top and bottom ...look to the USA...do we want that model here where they have people in great jobs now being classed as working poor because after health insurance and student loans (typically over 100k) and low wages they simply have nothing left

As a rider said this week , it is disconcerting to see in the USA much older people working in MacDonald's without the option of retirement.

So be wary the net affect of the gig economy is to decrease worker returns...this is only just starting to be seen

Its a pig being sold on the increased flexibility which is great but needs regulation to ensure minimum returns.


----------



## Sandhills

From The Economist;

Emmanuel Saez and Gabriel Zucman of the University of California, Berkeley, find that the top 0.1% of taxpayers accounted for about 20% of American wealth in 2012, up from 7% of wealth in 1978 and close to levels last seen in 1929. 

Several candidates for the Democratic presidential nomination promise to tax wealth; Bernie Sanders recently announced a plan to tax fortunes of more than $32m at 1% per year, and those larger than $10bn at 8%. In his latest doorstopper, “Capital and Ideology”, currently available only in French, Mr Piketty suggests taxing the wealth of billionaires at up to 90%


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Sandhills said:


> So very true Perth and Darwin should secede and become... Derth


? Absolutely! There certainly is a dearth of humour in both of them.

.


----------



## UberDriverAU

Sandhills said:


> So very true Perth and Darwin should secede and become... Derth


How about Darth Perwin? The capital of North Western Australia. Once we've got our new submarine fleet ready, we will invade and conquer the rest of Australia.


----------



## Sandhills

Me likee a lot ...on the way ..fatty insisted on coming as has torpedo experience


----------



## Shoogster

Sandhills said:


> A microcosm of where the gig economy is heading.
> 
> The gig economy is fundamentally flawed and needs regulation, either caps or minimum per hour rates.
> 
> The operators and pax win by flooding the market with supply as Thomas used to call drivers.
> 
> Yet the drivers bear all costs and risks.
> 
> Uber appears to be successful by flooding a new market with cash it obtained from other suckers artificially lowering the cost of the fare and raising the earnings for the drivers.
> 
> However as time goes on driver returns dwindle as uber encourages an excess supply of drivers and other entrants also follow the pump prime model to attract even more drivers.
> 
> Uber loves this as it can then increase demand by offering ridiculous short fares and a even lower cost option via pool.
> 
> Being zero sum the drivers lose while uber and pax win at their expense.
> 
> The danger is in creating a permanent unskilled underclass stuck in the gig economy and degrading their skills and becoming unemployable.
> 
> That ultimately shrinks the middle class as the profits extracted from the drivers trickle up ( not down the trickle down theory of economics was disproved) to the already wealthy who go off and create another gig economy startup.
> 
> If you want to see an example of a rich country with a huge distortion between the top and bottom ...look to the USA...do we want that model here where they have people in great jobs now being classed as working poor because after health insurance and student loans (typically over 100k) and low wages they simply have nothing left
> 
> As a rider said this week , it is disconcerting to see in the USA much older people working in MacDonald's without the option of retirement.
> 
> So be wary the net affect of the gig economy is to decrease worker returns...this is only just starting to be seen
> 
> Its a pig being sold on the increased flexibility which is great but needs regulation to ensure minimum returns.


Well said, my sentiments exactly.


----------



## Board

Sandhills said:


> A microcosm of where the gig economy is heading.
> 
> The gig economy is fundamentally flawed and needs regulation, either caps or minimum per hour rates.
> 
> The operators and pax win by flooding the market with supply as Thomas used to call drivers.
> 
> Yet the drivers bear all costs and risks.
> 
> Uber appears to be successful by flooding a new market with cash it obtained from other suckers artificially lowering the cost of the fare and raising the earnings for the drivers.
> 
> However as time goes on driver returns dwindle as uber encourages an excess supply of drivers and other entrants also follow the pump prime model to attract even more drivers.
> 
> Uber loves this as it can then increase demand by offering ridiculous short fares and a even lower cost option via pool.
> 
> Being zero sum the drivers lose while uber and pax win at their expense.
> 
> The danger is in creating a permanent unskilled underclass stuck in the gig economy and degrading their skills and becoming unemployable.
> 
> That ultimately shrinks the middle class as the profits extracted from the drivers trickle up ( not down the trickle down theory of economics was disproved) to the already wealthy who go off and create another gig economy startup.
> 
> If you want to see an example of a rich country with a huge distortion between the top and bottom ...look to the USA...do we want that model here where they have people in great jobs now being classed as working poor because after health insurance and student loans (typically over 100k) and low wages they simply have nothing left
> 
> As a rider said this week , it is disconcerting to see in the USA much older people working in MacDonald's without the option of retirement.
> 
> So be wary the net affect of the gig economy is to decrease worker returns...this is only just starting to be seen
> 
> Its a pig being sold on the increased flexibility which is great but needs regulation to ensure minimum returns.


 Yeah Uber has pretty much and will killed itself. Gone threw like a bulldozer in the Amazon Forrest with world wide regulations. 
If you kill regulations up pops up local compition. Further more, now global compition. 
You only have to study the NY taxi industry 1930s during the great depression to understand how Uber is and has killed itself. Uber won't last, it cannot


----------



## Stefanu13

Is there now a Darwin Forum for Drivers.????


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Stefanu13 said:


> Is there now a Darwin Forum for Drivers.????


No. There have never been enough active members from Darwin for it to have its own city forum. At least three active members from the city are required. See:









Adding a city to the World Forums


If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three active users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created.




www.uberpeople.net





Hobart is in the same position.


----------



## Stefanu13

Jack Malarkey said:


> No. There have never been enough active members from Darwin for it to have its own city forum. At least three active members from the city are required. See:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adding a city to the World Forums
> 
> 
> If you would like a city to be added to the forum, you must have a minimum of three active users in that market. Post a new thread in this forum ('World') with the name of your city as the title. Once you have three forum members in that thread, and in that city, a sub-forum will be created.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.uberpeople.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hobart is in the same position.


So where can I find the new Uber Advisory Forum??


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Stefanu13 said:


> So where can I find the new Uber Advisory Forum??


Uber recently sent an email to drivers that ended with the following:


> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ​
> ​
> ​
> *Next steps*
> 
> You can add your voice to help shape the agenda for the discussion via the link below.
> Have your say


That survey has now closed.

Uber hasn’t provided any other way of contacting members of the advisory forum. I cannot, therefore, answer your question.


----------



## Stefanu13

Shoogster said:


> Hi.
> Just followed
> *Jack Malarkey*
> link, so 2 more people and we have a forum
> 
> 
> Correct and a 150,000 for Darwin is more like 144,000.
> 
> Also I now know that taxi drivers have also registered as Uber drivers and are manipulating the system.
> Let me run you through my analyses of my conclusion.
> What first alerted me to this was passengers commenting on how they called Uber and the trip was cancelled, a taxi was miraculously just there and was the best option.
> The last two days I have parked in the CBD and switched off my Drivers app for a short while.
> Looked at what Ubers were available close by and walked past the drivers positions (have to realise that this is a city, but really a small town, so given that information, not too many cars parked)
> Lo and behold taxis were parked at the location of Uber cars.
> So, what I am suggesting is that the taxi drivers also have Uber status, when they are driving taxis, take the call then cancel the Uber and park at the destination in their taxi, hopefully pick up the fare.
> I am also hearing from a few riders that they are now receiving cancellation fees because the drivers can not find them in 5 minutes and cancel the trip.
> Wow, Darwin is the size of a goldfish bowl it is not possible to not locate a pickup.
> Is this happening elsewhere?


Are you located in Darwin?


----------



## Jack Malarkey

Stefanu13 said:


> Are you located in Darwin?


@Shoogster is located in Darwin but hasn’t visited these forums since 19 March 2020:


----------

